

What are the best CRM for Web 2.0 sites ? - Belgo1

Most sites are covering nice Web 2.0 sites but it's very rare to see articles about CRM or good back office support apps. What are the most popular ones used by successful Web 2.0 companies ?
======
grahamr
I use Highrise by 37signals at my company. It's ultra-simple and cheap. Adding
records by bcc'ing an email dropbox is really helpful.

<http://www.highrisehq.com>

~~~
Belgo1
Tks for your comment. Strange that not so much articles about the subject when
Web 2.0 companies are run with very low staff and considering huge number of
mails. tks

